# TROUBLE seeing the Benefit of RCI points. Advice welcome.



## jc92869 (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm having a tough time seeing the financial benefit of RCI points. I want to buy resale into an RCI resort with points already converted. My challenge is the cost of using the system. So on top of my annual MF ( lets say 500 on the low end) I have to pay an annual ~89 RCi membership fee  plus exchange fee of ~169 each week I book. i'm planning to get two weeks from my points. so my annual cost for this TS is close to $950 (500 mf +89 RCI membership +338 two exchange fees). Why not just buy at a system like wyndham or worldmark where at least I have the option to exchange internally at no additional cost. what are your thoughts community??


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd say you have a pretty good grip on the financial cost of an RCI Points ownership. 

For more 'bang for the buck', look into VRI resorts. If they work for you, they can be used for much lower cost. 

Jim


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with you - using RCI substantially increases the cost of usage.  this is why I personally have avoided RCI points since my mini-system does not have many extra fees, and certainly not per stay.


----------



## presley (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with you that RCI points just makes it cost more to get what you already own.  It can be good if you always want shorter stays, but that gets expensive, too.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> i'm having a tough time seeing the financial benefit of RCI points. I want to buy resale into an RCI resort with points already converted. My challenge is the cost of using the system. So on top of my annual MF ( lets say 500 on the low end) I have to pay an annual ~89 RCi membership fee  plus exchange fee of ~169 each week I book. i'm planning to get two weeks from my points. so my annual cost for this TS is close to $950 (500 mf +89 RCI membership +338 two exchange fees). Why not just buy at a system like wyndham or worldmark where at least I have the option to exchange internally at no additional cost. what are your thoughts community??



Look at it this way....using your math it equals $67 per night.  Not bad.  Now what RCI gives you is a huge selection and with that selection you can find good value.  With that same $67 dollars you can stay at Disney properties, Hitons, beach resorts, San Francisco,  New York, Cancun...the possibilities are endless.  Dont discount it just because there are fees involved just make sure you get a good value for those fees.  If you get a Worldmark you could still trade in RCI if you wanted to.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Last Call & Instant Exchange.*

We took the points plunge so we could get in on _Instant Exchange_ reservations -- 9*,*000 points (maximum) + exchange fee to exchange into a weeks timeshare when the reservation was made within 45 days of check-in.  (Now it's 30 days.) 

We also wanted to get _Last Call_ reservations.  Even though those are cash only (no points, no TPUs), we've got to be RCI members to get'm, meaning we've got to have a timeshare (points or weeks _mox nix_ -- but because we also want to snag _Instant Exchange_ reservations, it's got to be a points timeshare).  

At the time we plunged into points, we also owned a low-cost weeks timeshare in a far-off land overseas that had low maintenance fees, making it possible to get more points any year we wanted them via _Points For Deposit_ at minimal cost.  That foreign resort decided to reorganize itself as a non-timeshare, so that PFD option is gone. 

So much has changed in the few years since we (a) thought we knew it all & (b) sprang for a dinky points timeshare that it's a good question right now for anyone thinking of getting in today whether the points system is worth the cost.  

We still mostly take _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ timeshare reservations, which have been available because most of our vacations are off-season at destinations "overbuilt" with timeshares (Las Vegas, Orlando, etc.).  If that pattern holds, all we need is the dinkiest of dinky points timeshares, just as a toe-hold into the system.  

A big change at our original dinky eBay points timeshare caused us to reshuffle our points timeshare holdings.  Maintenance fees went up all out of proportion at the original, so we deeded it back to the resort (with permission & cooperation).  Then we sprang for a less dinky eBay points timeshare that had lots lower fees.  

The ink was barely dry on the paperwork for that when we spied an even less dinky -- only semi-dinky -- points unit at the same resort for the same annual fee amount.  So we grabbed that up for a song via eBay.  

That had only just gone through when we discovered on eBay, for the same annual fee amount, a non-dinky unit also at the same resort.  So we bought that 1 also, then gave away the dinky & semi-dinky points units, leaving us today with just 1 non-dinky points timeshare unit. (We also have a biennial weeks timeshare, but that's another story.)

Original dinky points timeshare = 15*,*000 annual points. 

Less dinky points timeshare = 18*,*500 annual points (55*,*500 triennial). 

Semi-dinky points timeshare = 24*,*667 annual points (74*,*000 triennial). 

Non-dinky points timeshare = 30*,*833 annual points (92*,*500 triennial). 

Original dinky eBay timeshare cost us just under $1*,*000 all in (including new RCI Points account).  

The next 3 eBay points timeshares were all in the neighborhood of $200-$300, with free closing & free resort transfer & free points (i.e., maintenance fees paid ahead), so we were not giving up much when we let go of the dinky & semi-dinky units in favor of the non-dinky unit.  (We had to pay RCI Points transfer on each.)  Maintenance fees are exactly the same for each of the 3.  

For now, all that makes it still possible to enjoy luxury timeshare vacation accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates.  No telling how much longer that will hold true. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jc92869 (Aug 24, 2012)

*BSHMERLIE... you should be in TS sales.*

I mean that as a compliment. when you position it in the  cost/ night it makes financial sense again. Realistically, how easy / hard is it to book into those fancier places? what are tips from the pros to trade up through RCI?


----------



## Margariet (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> I mean that as a compliment. when you position it in the  cost/ night it makes financial sense again. Realistically, how easy / hard is it to book into those fancier places? what are tips from the pros to trade up through RCI?



Just look at the RCI site twice a day. Start ongoing searche all the time. Be patient and be flexible. Don't wanno go when all the schools are out or when families are vacationing. Make use of the offers and the bonus weeks.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> i'm having a tough time seeing the financial benefit of RCI points. I want to buy resale into an RCI resort with points already converted. My challenge is the cost of using the system. So on top of my annual MF ( lets say 500 on the low end) I have to pay an annual ~89 RCi membership fee  plus exchange fee of ~169 each week I book. i'm planning to get two weeks from my points. so my annual cost for this TS is close to $950 (500 mf +89 RCI membership +338 two exchange fees). Why not just buy at a system like wyndham or worldmark where at least I have the option to exchange internally at no additional cost. what are your thoughts community??



We use Worldmark with RCI and II. The advantage is at 45 days out in RCI and 59 days out in II you can book any size unit available for 4000 points + exchange fee. 
With Worldmark you will be able to trade into most any resort. This means you can trade into a Marriott 2 bed for 10,000 points + exchange fee. 10,000 points x .08 = $800 + $169 exchange fee = $969.00 + $89 = $1058.00 for a 2 bed marriott that has a MF of over $1700 + a larger buy in cost. 

Bill


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> I mean that as a compliment. when you position it in the  cost/ night it makes financial sense again. *Realistically, how easy / hard is it to book into those fancier places? *what are tips from the pros to trade up through RCI?



I too have one of those "dinky" RCI Points units (16,333 pts annually), but I keep it since it only cost me $114 per year in MFs.  It's at the Grandview LV.  I bought it on EBay for $100 - already converted to a Points account.  That will get me two weeks of last-minute (< 30 days) RCI Weeks deals.  I did a search for grins the other day, and there were 800+ units available WW during that timeframe (for < 9000 points) and I believe just over 300 units (of the 800) were Gold Crown units 1-3BR in size, many top brand places like Hilton.  So if you don't mind "dinky" points and can travel last minute, there are some good deals to be had for quality resorts on RCI Points for Weeks resorts.  This, of course, doesn't apply to Points resorts, only Weeks units.  The wife and I become empty nesters next year, so I plan to increase my usage of these points after that.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 24, 2012)

More importantly, look what $67 a night gets outside of an RCI resort. Not even a Motel 6 near Disneyland, let alone a 1-3 bedroom condo.



bshmerlie said:


> Look at it this way....using your math it equals $67 per night.  Not bad.  Now what RCI gives you is a huge selection and with that selection you can find good value.  With that same $67 dollars you can stay at Disney properties, Hitons, beach resorts, San Francisco,  New York, Cancun...the possibilities are endless.  Dont discount it just because there are fees involved just make sure you get a good value for those fees.  If you get a Worldmark you could still trade in RCI if you wanted to.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> I mean that as a compliment. when you position it in the  cost/ night it makes financial sense again. Realistically, how easy / hard is it to book into those fancier places? what are tips from the pros to trade up through RCI?



LOL...okay that had me laughing hard.  I personally don't find it hard to get into some really nice places...but I am flexible when I go. No, I don't go to the desert in the middle of summer or the beach in the middle of winter but maybe I go to the beach in June or September.  I always look everyday for a good deal. And you can't say its just luck...anyone with enough deligence can get them. I search everyday and if a good resort pops up I quickly call my significant other and ask, "Hey do you want to go to Oceanside next July 4th week".  If I get a "Yes"...I book it.  They do pop up don't let people discourage you or tell you that they don't.  They do.  Let the good resorts that pop up tell you where your gonna go instead of waiting all year for the exact location at the exact time. If you use your points wisely there should be no reason you can't get two weeks with roughly 50,000 points each year and sometimes more.  I typically get one week I plan out and another thet I get within the last 30 days for 7,500 points.  Remember you can also borrow points from one year to the next. Points are points so you don't have to worry about trading power or anything like that. You only have to worry if you have enough points or not and you can even buy them for a penny a piece from someone right here on Tug if you fall short for a particular vacation. RCI does not charge to transfer points from one person's account to another. Sorry if I sound like a timeshare salesman but isn't the flexiblity why we all got into the timeshare world in the first place? I just figured out how to make it work for me.  Other people have other ways that work for them...and that's okay.  I track what I spend every year on all fees and it calculates to about $65-$70 per night depending on where I'm going that year.  I travel a lot, so I have been to just about every major city in the US, Disney properties, the beach a lot (I like the beach), Hawaii and they have all been done with RCI points with, what I call, "dog" timeshares from Arkansas and Tennessee.  



Margariet said:


> Make use of the offers and the bonus weeks.


Absolutely!!!



squierjosh said:


> More importantly, look what $67 a night gets outside of an RCI resort. Not even a Motel 6 near Disneyland, let alone a 1-3 bedroom condo.


So lets just say you suck up all your points with one trip to Disney Villas at California Grand (59,000 points 1 bd).  Now you only have the one exchange fee for that one trip but you get Disney for the family for less than $120 bucks a night.  Your family loves you and you feel good about your timeshare purchase.   

I think it is really wise to sign up with a place like Worldmark to avoid fees whenever possible but it is nice to have the option to use RCI if you want to.  I like options and RCI does give you that better than any other company.  You just have to be diligent about looking for the good exchanges.


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> Let the good resorts that pop up tell you where your gonna go instead of waiting all year for the exact location at the exact time.



Yay, it's not just me!!!  I like to call it Vacation Roulette.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 24, 2012)

jc92869 said:


> Why not just buy at a system like wyndham or worldmark where at least I have the option to exchange internally at no additional cost. what are your thoughts community??



You have the costs of RCI points down pat.  As for other systems having no additional costs, that can be very misleading.  I know Wyndham has transactions fees, guest fees, housekeeping fees, etc.  With some planning these can be minimized or eliminated because you do get so many free a year.  However, if you take multiple trips, especially less than 7 day trips, Wyndam's additional fees can add up.

I see you are on the west coast, so Worldmark may be a great fit for you.  It has been a long while since I owned Worldmark, but I don't remember the nickel and diming with them that Wyndham has.  I could be wrong.  We only sold our ownership because we wanted a system that was more on the east coast due to our location.

We just recently got into RCI points and I can honestly say we are having fun with it for now.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'd say you have a pretty good grip on the financial cost of an RCI Points ownership.
> 
> For more 'bang for the buck', look into VRI resorts. If they work for you, they can be used for much lower cost.
> 
> Jim



I read up on RCI points last weekend and decided they were a no for me as well. I've been looking hard at VRI and am currently crunching the numbers to determine if I should get a fixed week in VRI's system or just get more Wyndham points.

Based on what's being said here about the Last Call and Instant Exchange options I might need to go read more. But I guess it also depends on how much you travel. I only travel 3 weeks a year and I need 2 bedrooms right now.

I'd be looking for resort that's already converted to points right?


----------



## amycurl (Aug 24, 2012)

Renny, you want Grandview in Las Vegas. It appears it's the best RCI points deal around, if you go that route.


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't forget to add in housekeeping fees.  Some resorts charge points exchanges if staying less than a certain number of nights.  I have heard others still charge the fee for a full week stay!!!  Some mini systems charge for housekeeping tokens and others do not, but then get you with "club dues" and reservation fees.  There is a cash grab at every corner, just like "Resort Fee" at the La Quinta in Rapid City .

Yes...I said resort fee!!!:hysterical:


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

amycurl said:


> Renny, you want Grandview in Las Vegas. It appears it's the best RCI points deal around, if you go that route.



Amy - Are you saying that because I'd be taking advantage of Instant Exchanges or Last Call or just Grandview because it's inexpensive?


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 25, 2012)

The reason the Grandview is so popular with those of us RCI points fans is because you can get 61,000 points for $345 MF or 122,000 points for $685 MF.  You could get your cost per night down to $50.  Thats awesome.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay, so my chin just hit the floor. Headed to EBay. Thanks.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 25, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> The reason the Grandview is so popular with those of us RCI points fans is because you can get 61,000 points for $345 MF or 122,000 points for $685 MF.  You could get your cost per night down to $50.  Thats awesome.



Yes that is a great point per MF but arent Grandview's MF subsidized since they are still in sales?  If they are subsidized, how much can the MF go up once that subsidy goes away?  Grandview may still be a good deal after that but it is something someone should at least consider in their decision.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 25, 2012)

At the moment the prices for Grandview points on ebay are so high. I was a bit shocked when I noticed the last bidding price: $1,125 for 49.000 points! And on offer: 98.000 points for $4,800; 122.000 for $2,997.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 25, 2012)

I love my RCI Points. 

And in the past 3 years, I have done 2 different week stays in NYC, 5 weeks in DVC at Disney, 1 holiday week in Chicago plus some more using my RCI Points.

And I keep exchange fees down by rebooking multiple good times back into my Home Resort for a $40 exchange fee. And I still have my VRI perference pull for all my RCI points.

And all my siblings (and their kids) LOVE to meet up with me _anytime_ I call with a "heading to XYZ. Want to come along/meet up?" 

PS I have Wyndham points also. Tend to use those internally.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 25, 2012)

Margariet said:


> At the moment the prices for Grandview points on ebay are so high. I was a bit shocked when I noticed the last bidding price: $1,125 for 49.000 points! And on offer: 98.000 points for $4,800; 122.000 for $2,997.



Be patient ....wait till Dec or Jan and you'll see some good deals.  



RX8 said:


> Yes that is a great point per MF but arent Grandview's MF subsidized since they are still in sales?  If they are subsidized, how much can the MF go up once that subsidy goes away?  Grandview may still be a good deal after that but it is something someone should at least consider in their decision.



Yes I do consider that. But they are still building which will take them at least another couple of years to finish that building and then time to sell it out  plus they have room for at least four more towers.  Buy it cheap and if MFs start to climb dump it.  A couple of weeks ago I picked up 4th of July week (49,000 points) for $500 with all closing and transfer paid by the seller.  As someones tag line says "timeshares are always changing" so be cautious in whatever you buy.  MFs could go up, RCI exchange fees could go up, gas prices or airfare to get to the resorts could skyrocket....these are all things one should consider in any timeshare purchase. Just like if you buy a a TS in an area that could suffer storm damage and then they could hit you with a special assessment for repairs...all things you should consider before buying.  But I have been tracking the Grandview for at least eight years now and their MFs have always stayed constantly low.  I only wish I knew how about them before I bought my Arkansas but hindsight is 20/20.  I dont like paying out of pocket for a timeshare as I don't consider them an investment ...just a discount. If you can pick up a good one for cheap or free you can dump it without a real loss if things change.  Thus my purchase of the 4th of July week.  Yes, not the best point value possible at that resort but low out of pocket cost and a week I could use if exchange fees became untollerable.  And being a holiday week I would have a better chance of renting it out if I had to. So its not just the point value one should consider when buying a TS.


----------



## geekette (Aug 25, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> Don't forget to add in housekeeping fees.  Some resorts charge points exchanges if staying less than a certain number of nights.  I have heard others still charge the fee for a full week stay!!!  Some mini systems charge for housekeeping tokens and others do not, but then get you with "club dues" and reservation fees.  There is a cash grab at every corner, just like "Resort Fee" at the La Quinta in Rapid City .
> 
> Yes...I said resort fee!!!:hysterical:



Yes, this is part of what made me Just Say No to RCI Points.  Fees, more fees.  Oh, and here's a fee...   

I own in Bluegreen (best for MW or East cost folks) and that allows me to escape a lot of the fees by staying in-network.   RCI membership is paid for in my owner dues so I always have access to Last Call, etc., without using my points.  easy interface to use RCI Nightly Stay (note that not all BG memberships will have this)

Yes, club dues, but at $130/yr, I'm unconcerned.  that has gone up less than $10 in the decade + I've owned and covers more than RCI membership, like call center and other admin costs I believe.  It's a flat fee, not based on how many points you have.

No reservation fees, housekeeping fees, guest certificate, etc.  Many of the onsite planned activities are free or very low cost so you don't get hijacked just trying to keep the kids busy.

Do your homework on the mini systems if you go that route.  For me it's very easy to stay in-network but ymmv.  I would simply caution you to find the one that will work best for your vacation style and budget.  Things do change so having an ownership that will roll with the changes in your life is something to look for.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 25, 2012)

I find RCI Points to be of value only in certain circumstances -- with last minute exchanges, for short stays (although exchange fee + housekeeping fee can really jack those prices up), for stays in smaller units in typically expensive areas (like a Studio in NYC), etc.  Outside of those specific areas, I get MUCH more value out of RCI Weeks and II.

It's a useful tool in my timeshare arsenal, but not my tool of choice.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just went through the fees again. It turned me off. I may revisit the system again later. I'm having enough trouble learning the ins and outs of Wyndham.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I just went through the fees again. It turned me off. I may revisit the system again later. I'm having enough trouble learning the ins and outs of Wyndham.



Don't give up on VRI.  Low exchange fees, ability to do a split week, last minute deals, and upgrades in size and season available.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Don't give up on VRI.  Low exchange fees, ability to do a split week, last minute deals, and upgrades in size and season available.



I haven't John, in fact I'm extremely close to buying a VRI resort. I have to join VRIety to upgrade size right?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> Outside of those specific areas, I get MUCH more value out of RCI Weeks and II.
> 
> It's a useful tool in my timeshare arsenal, but not my tool of choice.



Michael,
You hit the nail on the head.  They are a useful tool, and if you are only going to own one tool, you want to get the one that will give you the most bang for your buck. So they are probably not the best for the OP.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I haven't John, in fact I'm extremely close to buying a VRI resort. I have to join VRIety to upgrade size right?



If you own a VRI resort, you are automatically (and free) a member of VRI*ety.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> If you own a VRI resort, you are automatically (and free) a member of VRI*ety.



Ah, thanks. I didn't read it that way. The free part.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I haven't John, in fact I'm extremely close to buying a VRI resort. I have to join VRIety to upgrade size right?



Yes, Passepartout is correct.  As an owner of a VRI managed resort I am automatically a member of VRI*ety exchange for free.  It's just a matter of registering.  Without having a week on deposit you I still see the exchange inventory then decide if I want to deposit or not.

Once you deposit a week you have 2 years to take an exchange.  You can also take a split week but only one of the splits can be a week end.  

I usually deposit my weeks then find one I like. This way I avoid missing the deposit deadline.  Once you find one you like you can pay an upgrade fee for size and/or season if the one you like requires it.

I have a VRI summer week I'm giving away but it's only a studio so I don't think it will fit your needs.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 25, 2012)

The most perfect timeshare for me would be a VRI managed west coast summer unit already converted to RCI Points. 

Anyone giving away one of those?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 27, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Ah, thanks. I didn't read it that way. The free part.



That's free to *be a member* (shop and dream) - but to actually exchange costs $.

As an MROP member my exchange fee is $93 per - is that true of all VRI managed resort owners?


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> That's free to *be a member* (shop and dream) - but to actually exchange costs $.
> 
> As an MROP member my exchange fee is $93 per - is that true of all VRI managed resort owners?



I can't pin it down exactly but I believe I paid $119 for my exchange last year through VRI*ety.

What is MROP?

Is there a listing of abbreviations anywhere.  There are a lot of them used here on TUG and sometimes so many I can't follow the posts.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 27, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> I can't pin it down exactly but I believe I paid $119 for my exchange last year through VRI*ety.
> 
> What is MROP?
> 
> Is there a listing of abbreviations anywhere.  There are a lot of them used here on TUG and sometimes so many I can't follow the posts.



*M*ulti *R*esort *O*wnership *P*lan


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 27, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> ...As an MROP member my exchange fee is $93 per - is that true of all VRI managed resort owners?





csxjohn said:


> I can't pin it down exactly but I believe I paid $119 for my exchange last year through VRI*ety...



Maybe this is why VRI*ety doesn't list its exchange price on line, different prices for different folks.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 27, 2012)

csxjohn said:


> Maybe this is why VRI*ety doesn't list its exchange price on line, different prices for different folks.



As they say: "Contractual Arrangements"


----------

